

WebGL Transitions for your image/video slideshows - gren
https://glsl.io/

======
cordite
There should be a validation requirement that the first and last frames match
the respective current and next slide.

There are a few in there that are disorienting because they jump. Most of
those that do have jumping problems look like they are treating the source
images as (or stretching to) squares.

~~~
gren
There is already! However it is not yet filtered in the current homepage but
this will be ASAP.

as a proof:
[https://glsl.io/transition/a830822b23e846e25d2d](https://glsl.io/transition/a830822b23e846e25d2d)

see that there is already some warnings ;-)

